# Challenge - Ugly



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

In the 'all eyes' thread Arlon said:


> I know a fly may not be the coolest subject but even something we think of as nasty can have it's own kind of beauty. Can you imagine what the world would smell like if there weren't any maggots cleaning up the carrion? Arlon


 - _I hope you don't mind me quoting you._

Anyway it set me off thinking and in my usual way, I just decided to post and see what happens. 

*Here's the challenge:

*Take a look around you, your neighbourhood, someplace you are on a regular basis. Look at something that you would normally consider 'ugly' and turn it into a photo that shows us something beautiful.

Have fun and don't forget to come back and share your findings here.

rosesm


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i like the way you think.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Do self portraits count? Rich


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey good challenge Koru! We have lots of ugly refineries around here although I dont think I will be photographing them any time soon. Have to choose another subject


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Koru,

sounds like a good idea for a monthly photo contest.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

One inch closer and it's gonna get REAL ugly..


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Ugly*

Great idea Karen. Thanks! I will see what I can do.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Out the back of the office of one of my jobs is this pile of stuff. Now, I know you all think NZ is just beautiful (well I do) but we do have our eye-sores. Let's see if I can do this any justice.














































Somehow I think it still looks ugly. hmm


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> i like the way you think.


Is that a good thing?

Rich, good luck with the self portrait... Methinks you'll have to think of something else. 

MsAddicted, I have a feeling that to some those refineries are simply beautiful. I can imagine silhouette photos with sunrise or sunsets - I guess they've been done to cliche point. Maybe figure out a new angle? Or, of course, choose something else. 

galbayfisher, sorry but I haven't entered this month's 'Misery Loves Company' challenge - looks like there are quite a few who would be very hard to beat! (The winner gets to choose the next month's photo title.)

Arlon, there is no way a whole inch between your lens and that thing you photographed! Surely! Is it a bee? It's beautiful! rosesm


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

..and in B&W


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Koru said:


> Arlon, there is no way a whole inch between your lens and that thing you photographed! Surely! Is it a bee? It's beautiful! rosesm


About 3-4" from the lens.. Hornet of some kind I think.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

This is my friend Slick! He lives in the shrubery around the back deck. Sometimes we hang out back there and drink beer and talk about women. I can't make my neck turn pink but he can't drink beer. Other than that we get along pretty well toghether!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Arlon said:


> About 3-4" from the lens.. Hornet of some kind I think.


Southern yellowjacket (a wasp)
http://insects.tamu.edu/fieldguide/cimg351.html

You are braver than I am. And you do good work too, I absolutely love your macros...please keep them coming.

Walking Jack...slick is way too cute to fit this category!

Koru, you are right. Refineries can be attractive especially at night but they have been photographed to death. Besides, thats too ambitious  I am thinking something closer to my own backyard....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Koru said:


> Is that a good thing?


yeah, that's a good thing.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

ty mastercylinder rosesm

Wow I love Slick and The Hornet. They are both so beautiful! I'm going to have to hunt harder I think. 

I hope everyone else is having fun looking at UGLY stuff!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*They paved paradise...*

and put up a parking lot!

Here's my contribution to Koru's challenge. It goes right along with the lyrics of the Joni Mitchell song "Big Yellow Taxi" from the 70's...



> They paved paradise and put up a parking lot
> With a pink hotel, a boutique, and a swinging hot spot
> Don't it always seem to go
> That you don't know what you've got till it's gone
> They paved paradise and put up a parking lot


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

I love how you've done an ugly/beautiful series! That's a great approach! 

It's very good to see the trees around that parking lot. Do birds make use of them in Spring?

Why is it there's always one trolley left in the middle of a carpark? Sometimes I think there are rogue trolleys and they just race off and escape those awfully confining trolley bays - I don't blame them.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i'm still humming about the parking lot! lol

here's one i just have to put in the ugly. take your pick, the sky OR the aphids :spineyes:


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

The beauty of autumn leaves on the pond..


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Pond just happens to be a skeeter breader in the middle of a tarp that blew off of an old car in the backyard...

Pond is just south of center:


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

lol I never would have guessed! You made it beautiful! Well done!


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

*a little puppy*

ok this my old dog she is so ugly she is cute!!!!
and that counts!!


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*He may be ugly*

But Murphy is the best snuggler when it comes bedtime.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

BillLovesFishin said:


> But Murphy is the best snuggler when it comes bedtime.


You might just need him tonight..


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok, I have a pic  Looks like somebody had a wild night.


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

*Deep in the heart of Texas*

get it?


----------

